# how to clean payne gas sensor?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would go online and see if you can find service information and schematics that show where the sensor is located and decide whether it is in a place where you can safely get to it without ripping a bunch of other stuff out of the way. 

I would also consider whether the sensor assembly is something that can or should be cleaned or if it would better off to just replace it. You might call to see how much they are. 

You will also want to see if there is anything tricky about settings for it and so forth.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

here is a good video to watch, it'll probably give you all that you need: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I86joWL66aE&feature=player_embedded

the flame sensor is just a thermocouple that touches one of the burners and senses the temperature. if it gets corroded, it will stop sensing the heat properly and will likely cause short-cycling like what you see in the video. emery cloth is the same stuff you use to clean copper piping and can be found in the plumber section at lowe's.

i have never cleaned my flame sensors in 5 years and i have never had any issues. but then again, i live in texas and our furnaces down here don't run that much.


----------



## dapperdraker (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you guys... you are awesome :thumbup: I've done to clean my own furnace's heat sensor by my self. Thanks to your suggest.. it really helps :clap:


----------

